# Latest show; Critique please?



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

So me and Bunny just returned from our first show together 

Our placings:

W/T English Equitation - 1st
W/T English Pleasure - 1st
W/T English Pleasure Open - 1st
English Country Pleasure Open - 2nd
W/T Hunter Hack Open - 3rd 

Then we got high point for the day  (which was freaking hilarious because this was only my 3rd show and I didn't really know what high point was, so when they called my name I went up there like "What the heck?" haha!)

I'd really like a critique from the few pictures I got 










My seat looks off to me here, but I can't put my finger on it. Ideas?










I know, HORRIBLE angle. Sorry guys :?

I have other pictures, but my laptop doesn't want to cooperate. That's what happens with a 5 y/o computer I suppose 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

The only thing I could put it down to is your arms and your hands maybe.


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Apache!  I know, my arms are horrible. Gotta learn to make a better angle with them!


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

Heyy isn't that LVR/Walnut Grove Park? I ride there ALL the time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on your placings, very well done! The first picture, your legs are fine and seat is ok but you've hollowed out your back a little. Your elbows could be back a bit more and posting between them with your chest out just a little further, but that's being nitpicky. Your overall picture is good.


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

TKButtermilk said:


> Heyy isn't that LVR/Walnut Grove Park? I ride there ALL the time!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Indeed it is! 



waresbear said:


> Congrats on your placings, very well done! The first picture, your legs are fine and seat is ok but you've hollowed out your back a little. Your elbows could be back a bit more and posting between them with your chest out just a little further, but that's being nitpicky. Your overall picture is good.


Thank you :lol:

My elbows always slide up, done it since day one! I also tend to round my shoulders a bit, gotta love hunt coats for hiding that a bit :wink:

Thanks for the critique!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Great job on the getting the highest points for the day!

What I see is that your toes are pointed too far out, and you can bring your lower leg just a tad more forward to get them underneath you better. I also think you should open up your shoulders more, bend your elbows and carry your hands.

I'm just going to nip pick real quick...I think your tall boots are too short for you, they should come up to your knee. Also you really should be wearing gloves.

Other than that...you look great, and you have a beautiful horse. You complement each other very nicely.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Congrats on getting High Point! My first show I got high point and I was like you, I had no idea what it was! haha I think earning it is the best way to find out what it is!


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

ErikaLynn said:


> Great job on the getting the highest points for the day!
> 
> What I see is that your toes are pointed too far out, and you can bring your lower leg just a tad more forward to get them underneath you better. I also think you should open up your shoulders more, bend your elbows and carry your hands.
> 
> ...


I do own gloves, and was planning on wearing them that day, but the gremlin who likes to steal socks somehow got to my gloves the day of the show! :roll: We still haven't found them!

Thanks for the critique, my instructor says ever since I've started jumping my seat has been getting more forward and more forward  Really bad habit, but it was so much worse before!

Haha, yeah, about my tall boots  Those are my half chaps that are 3 years old (I got them when I was 10) and are WAY too small for me. We're so broke we really haven't gotten around to buying new ones. So I think skinny when I wear them :rofl:

Thank you so much! Your critique was SUPER helpful!



haleylvsshammy said:


> Congrats on getting High Point! My first show I got high point and I was like you, I had no idea what it was! haha I think earning it is the best way to find out what it is!


Thank you  Yeah, I was so confused. They were putting the sash on me as soon as I walked up there and my dad was like, "Did she just win a pageant or something?". :rofl:


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

And by the way, I am open to critiques on Bunny (the horse) as well!  Rip us both apart :thumbsup:


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Congrats I think you both look lovely!  It makes me so happy when I see riders holding there reins correctly and not like puppy paws or piano hands! Kudos to you on that. I think you leg position look nice and solid, no need to turn your toes out any further than that. they are almost 'too turned out' It may just be the angles but you do look tipped forward, just remind yourself when your riding to keep a straight line from your ear to hip to heel.
In the second picture you look funky because your twisting your upper body and your inside shoulder has come forward. Maybe you were over compensating for losing your balance? Check to make sure your stirrups feel even. Personally I have to have my right stirrup a half a hole shorter for me to feel and be even.
With your concerns about your arms/the bend in your elbow, try lengthening you reins a notch or two so you can bring your upper body back with out pulling in your horses mouth and getting the bend in your elbow, yet still keeping the contact. 
Well there is my 3 cents....
Keep up the good work you look like you have a bright future


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

Tamibunny said:


> Congrats I think you both look lovely!  It makes me so happy when I see riders holding there reins correctly and not like puppy paws or piano hands! Kudos to you on that. I think you leg position look nice and solid, no need to turn your toes out any further than that. they are almost 'too turned out' It may just be the angles but you do look tipped forward, just remind yourself when your riding to keep a straight line from your ear to hip to heel.
> In the second picture you look funky because your twisting your upper body and your inside shoulder has come forward. Maybe you were over compensating for losing your balance? Check to make sure your stirrups feel even. Personally I have to have my right stirrup a half a hole shorter for me to feel and be even.
> With your concerns about your arms/the bend in your elbow, try lengthening you reins a notch or two so you can bring your upper body back with out pulling in your horses mouth and getting the bend in your elbow, yet still keeping the contact.
> Well there is my 3 cents....
> Keep up the good work you look like you have a bright future


Thank you! 

I used to have piano hands, but I always envision holding two ice cream cones that cannot drip or fall in my hands while riding. Helped tremendously! 

I never actually noticed before these pictures I turned my toes out so much  Who knows! Haha!

My instructor did mention my left stirrup looked higher than the right, probably because the left one gets stretched more when you mount. I'll look into that :thumbsup:

I'll also try that! You're chop full of good ideas! :lol:

Thank you again for the critique, it really does help!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I was scrolling through and was like hey that looks familiar. Just have to say that I've shown at the same place a few times before.

I'm not very good at critiquing, but just couldn't help but post about the arena.


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

Horsesdontlie said:


> I was scrolling through and was like hey that looks familiar. Just have to say that I've shown at the same place a few times before.
> 
> I'm not very good at critiquing, but just couldn't help but post about the arena.


That's awesome!  I love LVR, just a fun, local show!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Bugs Bunny said:


> That's awesome!  I love LVR, just a fun, local show!


I've done a few gymkhanas there, its a nice facility. =)


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

Horsesdontlie said:


> I've done a few gymkhanas there, its a nice facility. =)


It is  My friend does gymkhanas there (or did). Pretty fun!


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

Friendly bump!


----------



## HunterChick (Jul 4, 2011)

You need to bring your toes forward and also make sure that there is a line from your ear to elbow to heel. Also try to not push your thumbs downwards..bring them up like your doing a semi thumbs up sign


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

HunterChick said:


> You need to bring your toes forward and also make sure that there is a line from your ear to elbow to heel. Also try to not push your thumbs downwards..bring them up like your doing a semi thumbs up sign


Thank you! I know, my seat is by no means perfect! :lol:


----------



## HunterChick (Jul 4, 2011)

Dont worry mine still is'nt!! Its the hardest thing to work on!


----------



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

I actually think you have a very proper, elegant position. You're already aware of your arms, my only critique would be watch your toes from pointing outwards and relax your upper body a wee bit, you look very "fixed"


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

HunterChick said:


> Dont worry mine still is'nt!! Its the hardest thing to work on!


Agreed! And to think some people think horseback riding is easy! :lol:



AbbeyCPA said:


> I actually think you have a very proper, elegant position. You're already aware of your arms, my only critique would be watch your toes from pointing outwards and relax your upper body a wee bit, you look very "fixed"


I most likely look stiff because I was so nervous!  I'm always a jittery mess at shows :?


----------



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

Bugs Bunny said:


> Agreed! And to think some people think horseback riding is easy! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> *I most likely look stiff because I was so nervous!  I'm always a jittery mess at shows* :?


Aren't we all? 
Regardless, going by your results the judge saw how much effort you put into your position & you and your horse obviously rode beautifully! Congrats


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

AbbeyCPA said:


> Aren't we all?
> Regardless, going by your results the judge saw how much effort you put into your position & you and your horse obviously rode beautifully! Congrats


Thank you  I honestly was so surprised when I got high point, I've only been riding 4 years and there were girls who had been riding 10+ years there.  I was thrilled to say the least!


----------

